# EASIEST nutes to use for beginners.



## old blue (May 29, 2008)

I was wondering what nutes are the easiest and best to use for a beginner that's NEVER grown anything before? I'll be growing in a 4 gal res 4 plant dwc system. I want to find out the most STABLE nutes, just in case i accidently screw up a little. I see different people posting about using 20 different nutes, changing ratios up all the time and so on, and that's a little too complicated for me being my first time. i'm afraid i'll not fully understand and kill them. so, if anyone could tell me a SIMPLE almost full proof nute list and schedule, i would be most grateful, as well many other newbies will be, i'm sure. ;-)


----------



## CasualGrower (May 29, 2008)

Well, My first time growing Hydroponically I used Botanicare Pro Blend. and Botanicare Liquid Karma...

You are starting in a DWC system, what I would reccommend is once you have your ladies established into Vegging, you want to use about 400-600 PPM of the Grow Nutes in your res for the first couple weeks.  After the first couple weeks, bump that up to around 800 PPM.  Don't go too much over 800 PPM in a DWC system with your hard nutes....Also add a couple/few tablespoons of Liquid Karma to your res after you get your PPMs set....  The PPMs that the LK will add will not hurt or burn your plants, it is just a mixture of different additives that your plants will like and help them take up the Grow Nutes.  Keep this up all through the Vegging phase.

Blooming:

Well you are kinda tired of just watching your ladies growing and getting big and not producing any bud... Time to change that timer to 12/12 and change up your Nute Regimen.   First 2 weeks of Blooming I use a half and half mix of the Bloom and Grow blends and add the Liquid Karma as you did in veg phase.

After the 2 weeks is up and stretching is to a minimal, I drop the Grow blend and set the PPMs to 800 on the Bloom blend.  Still use the Liquid Karma.

Last week or 2.... This is where it can get confusing cause everyone does differently.... some use no nutes to finish... some use full all the way through...some use different additives the last couple weeks../shrug, who is right, I Don't know.... a matter of personal preference.  Personally I dont add any nutes the last couple weeks but I dont run straight water either.  I just let the plant use what is left in the res  to finish up.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 29, 2008)

I would go with Ionic Grow, bloom, boost... Easy to use just one part during veg and 2 parts for flower...


----------



## Papaya123 (May 29, 2008)

I just started my frist grow with ebb n flow hydro. I am currently using the GH 3 part nutes and my plants are doing great, i thought this stuff was gonna be hard but i guess it gets easy if u studied into it for like 3 hours straight. Use trillions of atoms feeding schedule, its working out for me. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22646


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

im gonna have to agree with timmy,ionic is some good stuff.most reliable easy to use nute on the market imho


----------



## snuggles (Jun 1, 2008)

I think all the above are great options. it also depends on your preference to chemical or organic or sorta organic


----------



## Growdude (Jun 1, 2008)

Floranova grow and boom.
One part nutes for vegg and flower follow the PPM squedule CG suggested

Doesnt get any easyer.


----------



## old blue (Jun 1, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Floranova grow and boom.
> One part nutes for vegg and flower follow the PPM squedule CG suggested
> 
> Doesnt get any easyer.



thanks. i just ordered a quart each of the nova grow and bloom. as well as a quart of liquid karma.  what's the best schedule to follow with these nutes, when starting from clones?


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 7, 2008)

I am also using Floranova Grow and Bloom  general hydro  always makes good stuff thats why they call it "Old Faithful" doesnt get any easier that a one part.....


----------



## moses781 (Jun 7, 2008)

i would for sure have to agree with grow dude thats the most easiest i believe that it is pretty much impossible to screw up. remember it is better to under nut then to over feed good luck 
!! cheers


----------



## gagjababy (Jun 7, 2008)

old blue said:
			
		

> thanks. i just ordered a quart each of the nova grow and bloom. as well as a quart of liquid karma.  what's the best schedule to follow with these nutes, when starting from clones?


 Just look up the feeding chart and follow it...


----------



## Tater (Jun 7, 2008)

lol man did you just open a can of worms.  Nutrients are a hot topic of debate.  All of them are easy to use though if you can read.  Some are easier than others.  Personally I prefer a three part system as then I know exactly what my plants are getting and can use the same bottles to tailor different nute strengths for all my plants in all their different stages.  I run advanced nutrients but thats just me.  As long as you aren't paying a billion dollars and they are doing their job whatever you decide should be fine.  When you get some more experience do some research and draw your own conclusions.  Everybody seems to have a slightly different system and yet we all grow dank bud lol.  So just find what works for you my friend and good luck.


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 7, 2008)

Advanced nutrients are very good nutrients, but for me i think you just have to buy so much additives for it to work...BUT advanced took the prize in that nutrient challenge  i think it was 22% THC contentas you go you will find what is right for you....


----------



## Tater (Jun 7, 2008)

Actually you don't need any additives.  Go look at the pics in my grow journal.  They were grown with nothing but tap water and 3 part Advanced Neutrients, no additives nothing special.


----------



## ducky (Jul 22, 2008)

I have used Ionic ever since i started, and like the results.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Actually you don't need any additives. Go look at the pics in my grow journal. They were grown with nothing but tap water and 3 part Advanced Neutrients, no additives nothing special.


 
wat are these additives everyone ravin bout wit the 3 part advanced nute set u spoke of?  u say u aint had to use/administer any, but has anyone else and or wat is ur experience, opinions etc on these advanced 3 part nutes and said additives?  wats the perpose for the additives.  i too am beginner eager to start browsin thru the forums so any input really will be helpful and appreciated as far as the nutrient thing goes....  thanks


----------

